# Artifact or technine classic jib



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Which board do u guys think is better?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Really depends on your style of riding. Both are great for rails and buttering because they are so flexible, but from personal experience the Technine will be better off jumps and all aroudn because it's slightly less flexible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

ya i have the technine jib and ive have used it for one season, and i like it but i got a good deal on the artifact i only had to pay a 100$ on it and i was decideing whether to keep it or sell it. Do they ride completely different cause if its way more flexible and buttery i might want to keep it just so i could switch up boards once in a while but if they close to the same then i might sell it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

im just wondering if the two boards are different enough so that i could keep them both otherwise it would be pointless because it doesnt really seem like my technine board is that flexible at all, is it way easier to nose press and stuff on the artifact?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

They really aren't that different, but if u have a deal on the artifact buy it because that is a good board and u might actually find it more flexible than the jib.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the artifact is a noodle, the jib is a soft mid-flex


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

and do you think rome 390s would be good on the artifact?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

That's my plan is to throw some 390's or the ride contrabands on the artifact 1985 I'm getting for next year. Both bindings are real soft flexing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

well then you should probably buy the 390s soon cause there really hard to find right now unless ur gonna get next years model which will probably cost a ton, and i just bought the last pair of 390s of a website hopefully there not already getting shipped to someone else.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah this is all 010 stuff I'm talking about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

ya i would have gotten the 010 stuff instead of 09 but i dont want to spend that kind of money on it


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya neither do I . but I really don't spend my money on anything but snowboarding so it's not that bad.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I would go with rides, 390's are heavier than a bucket of shit, although more comfortable.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

You use the contrabands?. wondering about the durability on them.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I have ride Deltas and they are by far the best bindings Ive owned, I like them more than the two pairs of spis I've had. Super light, super comfortable and durable.


----------

